# Gas Fireplace - Help!



## Ehong (Dec 25, 2016)

I have been researching this for days on end without any luck. We have lived in our house about 3 years and never had issues with turning on the fireplace by flipping a wall switch (rocker switch). Usually we hear a few clicks and the fireplace turn on. Recently I went to turn it on by flipping the wall switch and nothing happens. 

I pulled out the wall switch and checked it with a multimeter and it is getting power. I switched out the wall switch nonetheless to a new one to make sure but that didn't help. I confirmed that the gas valve to the fireplace is turned on (we never touched this to begin with but just made sure). Next I went to look at the thermocouple and was surprised to see I didn't have one. Looks like I only have a Robertshaw pilot electrode with just a pilot hood and flame rod, but the location for the thermopile is empty (see pic). I thought all fireplaces required a thermopile as a safety feature?!

I also removed the fake log in my fireplace and noticed there is no pilot light on. I looked up the control system I have and found it's a Robertshaw Series 720 Standing Pilot natural gas unit. I tried cleaning everything out and pressing in the pilot switch and manually lighting the pilot with a lighter but nothing happens. Even tried holding the pilot toggle down for over a minute before lighting but still nothing! 

Very frustrating! Would greatly appreciate it if any experts out there could chime in. Also wondering why I don't have a thermopile and why my wall switch isn't doing anything. Thanks a ton!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 25, 2016)

Please tell us the manufacturer & model #.


----------



## Ehong (Dec 26, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Please tell us the manufacturer & model #.


The gas control valve is a Robertshaw Grayson 7200 IPER. The control module is a Robertshaw SP745. Appreciate the help!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2016)

NO. Who is the manufacturer of the FIREPLACE?


----------



## Ehong (Dec 26, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> NO. Who is the manufacturer of the FIREPLACE?


 Hopefully this has what you need.


----------



## Ehong (Dec 26, 2016)

I tested the 120v outlet that the transformer is plugged into and found it was not getting power to it (reading was 0). So I ran an extension cord from a working outlet and plugged in the transformer but still nothing happens. Could a faulty transformer be the cause of my fireplace not firing up? 

Furthermore, I guess my setup is an IPI system based on my research.


----------



## Ehong (Dec 26, 2016)

I left the wall switch on and transformer plugged into the extension cord and after about an hour, while I was eating lunch, I heard the fireplace make loud ticking noises. I ran to the fireplace and saw a spark coming out of the flame rod / igniter so I pushed in the pilot lever to allow gas flow into the pilot and sure enough the pilot lit up. Then I turned the pilot lever to ON and the entire burner turned on. 

I unplugged the transformer plug from the extension and the fire cut out. As soon as I plugged it back into the outlet that was in the fireplace, the fire turned back on. I also tried turning the wall switch off and the fire cut out. Flipping the switch on turned the fire right back on. 

I'm completely baffled. Not sure what happened but the fireplace is now working.


----------



## blades (Dec 27, 2016)

When those things do not light in x amount of time they lock them selves out for x time.  ( 5 minutes or more it varies) course in the meantime you are chasing everything else which adds to the problem. All gas appliances have this in the gas valve system with the exception of stove burners ( they might have it also now)  Next store they have a gas gridlle commercial, when it doesn't light in time you have physically purge the gas line to start over.  ( as in disconnect the line)


----------

